# Gsp looked Huge last night.



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

People who claim silva is to big for Gsp are insane . Nah really tho, did anyone notice how much thicker Gsp looked last night?. He looked in fantastic shape, anyone think he's planning a move?.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I just posted about this in the Condit/GSP fight thread. His legs looked much thicker, particularly his thighs. His frame in general seemed much larger. I remember him saying some time ago that if we were to fight Anderson, he wanted time to get larger for it. He certainly has. This is the most likely I think the fight has ever been to happening.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Sterl said:


> I just posted about this in the Condit/GSP fight thread. His legs looked much thicker, particularly his thighs. His frame in general seemed much larger. I remember him saying some time ago that if we were to fight Anderson, he wanted time to get larger for it. He certainly has. This is the most likely I think the fight has ever been to happening.


I think I heard Rogan say that he has been doing alot of weight training, which Gsp doesn't normally do.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Ye i was thinking he looked big but when Rogan said he had been doing strength and conditioning (apparently for the first time) and mentioned his legs i couldn't stop noticing his legs. Like he's just been bulking up his legs and not much else. The opposite of a generic bodybuilder.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I wonder what he was walking around at before this fight.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> I wonder what he was walking around at before this fight.


my guess is 5-10 pounds bigger than normal after all the talks of a 178 pound catchweight fight with Anderson.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Looked pretty much exactly the same to me. I think this is a bit of a placebo affect to be honest. Rogan kept stating over and over how big he thought GSP looked and then everyone else "sees" it aswell. compare pics of the staredown and I doubt you'll see any difference.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Looked pretty much exactly the same to me. I think this is a bit of a placebo affect to be honest. Rogan kept stating over and over how big he thought GSP looked and then everyone else "sees" it aswell. compare pics of the staredown and I doubt you'll see any difference.


 Beat me to it. Yeah this. I was in a bar and I live in Canada, so I never heard a word Rogan said the entire fight, and I never once thought he looked bigger. He looked the way he always looked to me. Condit was bigger than GSP, never mind Silva.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP has pretty much been that size since the Fitch fight. The fact that Goldberg hadn't seen him in the Octagon in a year might have influenced him. But then what do I know... GSP could well have been bigger and I just didn't pick up on it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I was thinking that he looked very small against the bigger fighter in Condit.
I don't think of GSP as a big WW by no means.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Other than his thighs that are always that huge, I'm not sure what they were talking about either. Maybe you had to see him in person.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure he is bigger since he started doing new weight training that he wasn't doing before... Thats usually what happens for most people... 

He for sure looked thicker...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's not his size. It's his training regimen; resistance and gymnastics which give him that incredible explosiveness. No wonder wrestlers can't stop his takedowns because he jumps into them using that forward momentum.

Here's the thing. Anderson Silva holds his own against LHWs Stephan Bonnar, Chael Sonnen, and Okami who's a very strong middle weight. He also trains with Lyoto, Big Nog, and JDS so Anderson is very accustomed to higher weight classes. 

GSP's advantage is clearly his strength, agility, speed, endurance, reach (jab), and explosiveness combined together. Fighting Anderson his strength, endurance, reach will be negated thus his only advantage would be agility, speed, and explosiveness in the ground game. You can also say that Anderson is very quick which he is, more with his head movement and striking. GSP glides around the Octagon like a flyweight and covers a lot of distance. I think I remember him taking down someone from the middle of the Octagon all the way to the fence. GSP will have to expend far more energy keeping Anderson down. 

As much as I want to watch this I think it's a really bad proposition for em. As I said in previous posts, I'm not sure he'll take it...even if he does...he won't seem pumped. Which is too bad cuz it's a very intriguing match up. If GSP had KO power or an iron chin (Hendo style) it would be that much more interesting. 

When you compare all current and past champions they are all mortal. However one seems to be a cut up the rest.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I kept thinking how much bigger Condit looked than GSP to be honest...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't think he looked any different to be honest. He's always been this thick lately with the wide shoulders and huge legs. Probably one of the biggest WWs out there anymore. What he lacks in height he makes up for in width.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

GSP has always been thickly built with huge legs, I just think not seeing him in the cage for so long and against a slim opponent made him seem bigger.

I very much doubt after such a long layoff he would pack on muscle and risk an unfamiliar cut.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

His quads and calves looked bigger, but it may have looked that way because I haven't seen him fight in a couple years.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I see no difference.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think he looked any bigger than he usually does. What are you guys talking about??? 

Everybody keeps saying how GSP is this massive WW. He's not. He's an average/above average sized WW. Condit at 6'2" is huge at WW. Did anybody else notice this at the end of the fight where Condit was congratulating Georges?? He was towering over GSP.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> I don't think he looked any bigger than he usually does. What are you guys talking about???
> 
> Everybody keeps saying how GSP is this massive WW. He's not. He's an average/above average sized WW. Condit at 6'2" is huge at WW. Did anybody else notice this at the end of the fight where Condit was congratulating Georges?? He was towering over GSP.


Condit is taller but GSP is a lot, A LOT, thicker.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I was thinking that he looked very small against the bigger fighter in Condit.
> I don't think of GSP as a big WW by no means.


At least I am not the only one, really people are grasping at straws here or drinking Rogans Kool Aid. Condit looked significantly bigger than GSP, he looked just as thick and considerably taller. I was sitting with a table full of guys from work and everyone was commenting about how if he was that much smaller than Condit he was F***ed facing Silva who didn't look small against Bonnar. 




































































Please which of these was were GSP looked huge?

People are mistaken because they think GSP was thicker because he was stockier.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Beat me to it. Yeah this. I was in a bar and I live in Canada, so I never heard a word Rogan said the entire fight, and I never once thought he looked bigger. He looked the way he always looked to me. Condit was bigger than GSP, never mind Silva.



Oh it's that thing on MMAForum where everyone is blind and height = size.


Hey guise, Nick Diaz is bigger than Roy Nelson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh it's that thing on MMAForum where everyone is blind and height = size.
> 
> 
> Hey guise, Nick Diaz is bigger than Roy Nelson.


I could not possibly disagree more, problem is most people look at how guys are built and ignore the measurements. Condit looked just as thick as GSP but because he is taller he doesn't look as impressive in a picture somehow GSP is bigger.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think everyone is confusing each other with different termonology at this point.

I'd say GSP maybe looked a little more "ripped" than usual, but not very much. His legs looked pretty thick to me, but he's always had huge upper legs. He aparently did a lot of strength & conditioning for this fight, which would make sense after the injury, and explain why his legs looked "thick" to me.

edit: Also - Condit is 4 inches taller, so at approximatley the same weight he's going to appear "lankier" than GSP, making GSP look "stocky" and appear to have thicker muscles. It's just relative to the guy standing next to him. I don't think he looked that much thicker/muscular than normal, if any at all.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GSP is a big WW he is really thick muscularly for his frame.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

GSP has always looked like that to me. Always looks thick and shredded.

I have always seen GSP as the muscular, power house and Anderson as the long, skinny mofo.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

osmium said:


> GSP is a big WW he is really thick muscularly for his frame.


exactly - he's a pretty short guy for WW. Everyone weights in at 170, and they are all cutting from 190ish and then rehydrating to about that same weight.

If in shape, the shorter guys are going to be thicker. Hence Thiago Alves's nickname "pitbull". He's probably the shortest WW in the UFC, and probably one of the thickest when in shape.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> GSP is a big WW* he is really thick muscularly for his frame.*


This part is true and that is why people make the mistake you made at the beginning of your post. He is big for his frame but his frame is not large for a WW. Guys like Shields and Fitch have larger frames and are just as or close to as thick. Being big for your height does not necessarily make you big.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't think GSP looked any bigger last night. At the pre-fight presser he said was ~ 184lbs which is typically where he has been prior to previous cuts.

When talking about "size" against Anderson I don't see weight being the key factor. 

It's Silva's frame; long body, long arms and long legs. Very similar to Carlos.

GSP has trained with Rashad Evans and bigger Olympic wrestlers. If GSP can get the takedown I don't see him having a problem keeping Silva down regardless whether Anderson weighs 205 or 220.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> At least I am not the only one, really people are grasping at straws here or drinking Rogans Kool Aid. Condit looked significantly bigger than GSP, he looked just as thick and considerably taller. I was sitting with a table full of guys from work and everyone was commenting about how if he was that much smaller than Condit he was F***ed facing Silva who didn't look small against Bonnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the intent of the OP was that GSP looked huge compared to his physique in previous fights. Personally I don't think he looked any bigger than normal. Any visual difference is probably just due to more or less of a tan.

From the pictures though I'd definitely say GSP is slightly thicker. Certainly GSP's legs, mid-section, biceps and shoulders are bigger/thicker than Condits. Carlos might have the same chest size as GSP. Condit is a little pasty compared to George and isn't as ripped which can play tricks visually too.

Ultimately both guys weighed in at 170 and were probably within a couple of lbs of each other in the octagon.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i didnt see a difference either. GSP always had huge legs.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GSP has been a beast of a WW for a long time. He isnt the tallest so that is how he makes WW.

Silva is too big for him IMO. Im much more interested in seeing him fight Diaz/Hendricks. In fact, Diaz vs Hendricks would be an excellent No 1 contender fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> GSP has been a beast of a WW for a long time. He isnt the tallest so that is how he makes WW.
> 
> Silva is too big for him IMO. Im much more interested in seeing him fight Diaz/Hendricks. In fact, Diaz vs Hendricks would be an excellent No 1 contender fight.


Yeah id like that fight too.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

GSP could make LW easy imo, he would just need to lose the excess of muscle.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to point out to those who think GSP is a huge WW that Ben Henderson here has a similar build to GSP. Then I would point out GSP is only a single inch taller. In other words GSP is not much bigger than a big LW and that is with his frame filled. That is kinda the point I keep trying to make about the Silva fight and why its a bad idea, GSP is much closer to Bendo in size than to Anderson.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I would like to point out to those who think GSP is a huge WW that Ben Henderson here has a similar build to GSP. Then I would point out GSP is only a single inch taller. In other words GSP is not much bigger than a big LW and that is with his frame filled. That is kinda the point I keep trying to make about the Silva fight and why its a bad idea, GSP is much closer to Bendo in size than to Anderson.


No he's not at all. Henderson has massive legs don't get me wrong, but his upper body is skinny and has nothing on Gsp's upper body.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> No he's not at all. Henderson has massive legs don't get me wrong, but his upper body is skinny and has nothing on Gsp's upper body.












Really he is not small at all, that is an illusion based on two things, #1 his massive legs and #2 the fact that his shoulders are not as broad as GSP. Bendo is a big thick muscular guy.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Really he is not small at all, that is an illusion based on two things, #1 his massive legs and #2 the fact that his shoulders are not as broad as GSP. Bendo is a big thick muscular guy.


He isn't close to the size of Gsp, Henderson is ripped up and dark skinned so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO GSP looked the same as he always does. His gameplan was annoying as always. He still lacks the ability to finish. Well I shouldn't say he lacks the ability he just never shows any interest in ever pushing for a finish. Since the Serra fight he is too scared to take any risk, ever. I respect the hell out of him as a man but I can't root for him as a fighter.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> IMO GSP looked the same as he always does. His gameplan was annoying as always. He still lacks the ability to finish. Well I shouldn't say he lacks the ability he just never shows any interest in ever pushing for a finish. Since the Serra fight he is too scared to take any risk, ever. I respect the hell out of him as a man but I can't root for him as a fighter.


I thought he was looking for the finish but condit was tough as nails. No doubt GSP would have finished a lesser fighter in this fight.

His game plan was spot on and Condit made it very difficult for him.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> I thought he was looking for the finish but condit was tough as nails. No doubt GSP would have finished a lesser fighter in this fight.
> 
> His game plan was spot on and Condit made it very difficult for him.


The thing about GSP isn't that he lacks the ability to finish, it's that he isn't willing to take risks in order to finish. Even when he was rocked Condit couldn't stay on top of him for long, and yet he was never willing to risk his dominant position in favor of a sub attempt.

Which I'm perfectly fine with, myself. Win first, look good second.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I thought he was looking for the finish but condit was tough as nails. No doubt GSP would have finished a lesser fighter in this fight.
> 
> His game plan was spot on and Condit made it very difficult for him.


I completely disagree. The extent of him attempting to finish is attempting to cause cuts with elbows. He never throws anything with enough power to put someone out. I don't think GSP would have finished any top WW last night. I think even a guy like Douglas Lima would have survived just fine. Condit didn't do anything great himself either. I think many fighters could have put up an equal fight. Nothing impressive about either man IMO with that fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I completely disagree. The extent of him attempting to finish is attempting to cause cuts with elbows. He never throws anything with enough power to put someone out. I don't think GSP would have finished any top WW last night. I think even a guy like Douglas Lima would have survived just fine. Condit didn't do anything great himself either. I think many fighters could have put up an equal fight. Nothing impressive about either man IMO with that fight.


Think We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. I thought both fighters were looking for every opportunity they could to get the other into a finish worthy situation.

Just 2 tough dudes cancelling each other out IMO.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Think We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. I thought both fighters were looking for every opportunity they could to get the other into a finish worthy situation.
> 
> Just 2 tough dudes cancelling each other out IMO.


Yeah I'll agree to disagree. IMO Condit has been going in reverse, I blame Greg Jackson and that entire camp for awful gameplans in his last 2 fights. I think both GSP and Condit have had much, much better performances. Maybe both had a bit of ring rust? Nether seemed to have the cardio they have had in the past. Both have looked crisper in every way IMO. They didn't look like the best 2 WW in the world to me.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

he looked the same

and the reason neither fighter looked on top of his game is because it really was the best 2 WW fighters out there, a lot of their strengths werent quite as strong or impressive as they normally seem because their opponent was able to somewhat cancel it out.. this wasnt your typical GSP clinic where he makes it look easy, and this wasn't carlos typical opponent where he neeeds only a round or two to find the answer and finish them.. it was a real fight which is strange, GSP earned a lot of respect this fight from fans and haters alike..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah I'll agree to disagree. IMO Condit has been going in reverse, I blame Greg Jackson and that entire camp for awful gameplans in his last 2 fights. I think both GSP and Condit have had much, much better performances. Maybe both had a bit of ring rust? Nether seemed to have the cardio they have had in the past. Both have looked crisper in every way IMO. They didn't look like the best 2 WW in the world to me.


Greg Jackson didn't gameplan Condit for the GSP fight, he had no part in his training camp what so ever.

Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Greg Jackson didn't gameplan Condit for the GSP fight, he had no part in his training camp what so ever.
> 
> Have you been living under a rock?


It was the same game plan. I was talking about Jackson's camp, which he is still in charge of. Even if he didn't personally gameplan for either fighter, his finger prints were all over both men's gameplans...as usual. Be for real.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes he definately looked much bigger. Thicker, more volume to his muscles and not quite as lean as he usually is. 

For the ridiculous people out there who are translating "bigger" into "taller" refrain from commenting because you have no idea what you are saying. Obviously a 6'2" guy will look taller than a 5'10" guy but every other part of Condit was smaller - smaller arms, smaller legs, smaller shoulders, smaller torso, smaller calves, smaller abdomen... everything. How else would someone that tall be able to weigh in at 170... he can't be bigger!! Fools!!!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> It was the same game plan. I was talking about Jackson's camp, which he is still in charge of. Even if he didn't personally gameplan for either fighter, his finger prints were all over both men's gameplans...as usual. Be for real.


Agree. After all it is his gym. You think he is not going to it while Condit trains??? I think he had more to do with Condit's game plan than he did with GSP's.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah I'll agree to disagree. IMO Condit has been going in reverse, I blame Greg Jackson and that entire camp for awful gameplans in his last 2 fights. I think both GSP and Condit have had much, much better performances. Maybe both had a bit of ring rust? Nether seemed to have the cardio they have had in the past. Both have looked crisper in every way IMO. They didn't look like the best 2 WW in the world to me.




I would agree both Condit and GSP have had performances that looked better.

Coincidently, they were against weaker opponents.

How well a fighter's performance "looks" is entirely dependent on who their opponent is.

Maybe GSP and Condit have both looked "crisper" because those previous opponents simply weren't good enough to get out of the way.

As for gameplans...they only work if you can impose them on your opponent. It's not like Carlos' gameplan was to work submissions from the bottom all night. He said so himself.

GSP just didn't give him any other option.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

He looked the same to me :confused02: His physique seems to be one of the most consistent ones to me. I didn't see it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

tripster said:


> Yes he definately looked much bigger. Thicker, more volume to his muscles and not quite as lean as he usually is.
> 
> For the ridiculous people out there who are translating "bigger" into "taller" refrain from commenting because you have no idea what you are saying. Obviously a 6'2" guy will look taller than a 5'10" guy but every other part of Condit was smaller - smaller arms, smaller legs, smaller shoulders, smaller torso, smaller calves, smaller abdomen... everything. How else would someone that tall be able to weigh in at 170... he can't be bigger!! Fools!!!



And the fact that GSP comes into the cage at like 192-194lbs is well known.

I'd bet my house he weighed more than Condit did on fight night.


Also, one of the best indicators of true size is the size of their wrists...look at GSP's wrists compared to Condit...they are much bigger.

GSP is a bulky dude stocked with lean muscle. Carlos is just a tall lanky dude.


Saying Condit is physically bigger than GSP is the most retarded thing I've seen since people saying Anderson was the same size as Forrest.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> And the fact that GSP comes into the cage at like 192-194lbs is well known.
> 
> I'd bet my house he weighed more than Condit did on fight night.
> 
> ...


Wrist size... really??

Iv seen people smaller then me have bigger wrists. Its actually irritating. Its more of a genetic thing then anything. You can build your forearms up ofcourse which might help a little.

Not saying i agree or i dont agree with your post... but i disagree with your wrist comment.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Wrist size... really??
> 
> Iv seen people smaller then me have bigger wrists. Its actually irritating. Its more of a genetic thing then anything. You can build your forearms up ofcourse which might help a little.
> 
> Not saying i agree or i dont agree with your post... but i disagree with your wrist comment.


http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/imagepages/17182.htm


Oh. Here's a government sponsored website to match your anecdotal conjecture.


----------

